# Mats Valk just got a 6.84 single!



## lorki3 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Mats Valk just got a 6.84 and a 6.41 single!*

Mats just texted me that he got a 3x3 6.84 single with PLL skip.
I don't know if it's on film though.
He's third in the world now.

And in the final he got 6.41 xcross and forced OLL skip. 
Congratz Mats!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 30, 2011)

Not filmed haha Mats solves never get filmed anyway. xD congratz MATSie


----------



## APdRF (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratz! It's a pity that not was on video tough...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 30, 2011)

Now 7.08 is not even NR anymore


----------



## Brest (Oct 30, 2011)

Good stuff, but no video? What do I do without a video?.. =)


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations MAts!

I should have been there but I can only come to the comp later this afternoon...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 30, 2011)

Brest said:


> Good stuff, but no video? What do I do without a video?.. =)


 
I guess mats is able to get the scramble and reconstruct the solve. When i was talking to him 3 weeks ago he could even reconstruct his 2x2 ER average after more than 7 months


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2011)

waaauuuwww, well done Mats!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2011)

WAT! congratz!


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome Mats!!!, but we really want video XD


----------



## Applecow (Oct 30, 2011)

NICE!! Congrats


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 30, 2011)

wow, congrats! first european that got sub 7...


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 30, 2011)

There is no video


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 30, 2011)

nice one, Is there a picture of a proud mats or really nothing ?


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dimeg said:


> nice one, Is there a picture of a proud mats or really nothing ?


 Noo, not even a picture


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry for double post but he just got a 6.41 single full step!!!!!! And it's on film!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2011)

holy ****


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Sorry for double post but he just got a 6.41 single full step!!!!!! And it's on film!


 
I want to see this. NAO. #2 in the world


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 30, 2011)

Average was 9.34. 11,8,14,6,7


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 30, 2011)

Should change thread's title. Amazing!
Congratz


----------



## jrb (Oct 30, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> Sorry for double post but he just got a 6.41 single full step!!!!!! And it's on film!



Post video plz?


----------



## Julian (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! Can't wait to see the 6.41.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 30, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> 11,8,14,6,7


Hahaha wow.

Nice 6s Mats! Insane stuff!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazing.
Nice double feature


----------



## Brest (Oct 30, 2011)

On video, nice. Great competition for Mats! :tu


----------



## lorki3 (Oct 30, 2011)

He'll be back in like half an hour but he has to go the macdonalds first after that he will post the video.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that a world record??? Sorry for dumb question.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope. European Record. (http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php (not updated yet))


----------



## Goosly (Oct 30, 2011)

No, Feliks still has the world record (5.66 single). Mats now has the 2nd best time.


----------



## Dene (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow that's crazy! Nice job Mats


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes said:


> Nope. European Record. (http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php (not updated yet))



They have now been updated.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 31, 2011)

Scramble for 6.41 anyone?

edit: nevermind just saw it in the other thread


----------

